
Show HN: Run servers out of browser tabs over WebRTC - chr15m
https://github.com/chr15m/bugout
======
MR4D
It's things like this that start off small, and then poof! something like a
gmail or google maps appears and changes our view of the web.

Very cool.

I haven't had time to think about potential applications (beyond the obvious
messaging ones), but I'm sure the list will grow quickly.

~~~
chr15m
Thanks! What I am most excited about is ordinary people being able to deploy
servers and software stacks for their own private use, instead of having to
rely on expensive technically skilled people.

~~~
MR4D
And just like that, I found a usecase - hopefully a great one for programmers:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17924841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17924841)

------
rlnddschn
Really nice! The demos work like a charm in Chrome(but not in Firefox :( )

~~~
chr15m
Thank you very much for testing & giving feedback.

If you can tell me anything about the setup where this did not work for you
(OS, browser, type of internet connection etc.) it would be very helpful! I'm
keen to fix platform bugs.

Feel free to do this on a GitHub ticket if that's easier.

~~~
rlnddschn
Firefox 62.0, macOS 10.12.6.

Launching the demo server in a tab at
[https://chr15m.github.io/bugout/server.html](https://chr15m.github.io/bugout/server.html)
displays an unchanging log of:

...
[https://chr15m.github.io/bugout/#bLG...<redacted>](https://chr15m.github.io/bugout/#bLG...<redacted>)

Connect back to this server-in-a-tab using the link above. connections: 0

Launching the client test page in another tab at
[https://chr15m.github.io/bugout/#bLG...<redacted>](https://chr15m.github.io/bugout/#bLG...<redacted>)
displays an unchanging log of:

... My address is bXW...<redacted> Connecting to the server... (this can take
a minute)

------
O_H_E
This is pretty promising, decentralisation is always good

